# bones44 hits 3000



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go!!! I always look forward to your posts and what you have to say. Thanks you for all of the past posts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Tom...I always enjoy your knowledgeable input. Thanks for being a valued member and a good friend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy Smokes- Already- Wow-- I'll have to get the tie downs out as you'll be smoking by me soon!!!

Thanks for all the help to-wards keeping the Wolves at bay on the site, definitely an asset for the site and well thought out replies.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys ! I consider you guys as my mentors and friends. Always enjoy the conversations and knowledge shared by all here.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome job Tom and thanks for all you have done for this site and all of us!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Jeff ! Looking forward to stories about your new home and adventures my friend.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

aint we both....lol.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

What a spammer


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats Buddy---I PROCLAIM TOM AS A HONORARY YOOPER-----Thanks for all your great POST----sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Always great to hear from ya, keep those posts coming!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Daggum Seems like you just got here too! Congrats On 3000 man! You will soon catch YD lol!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys ! I appreciate all the kind words. Skip, I will get up there someday to hunt with you guys or at least some trout fishing. Richard, it does seem that way...LOL I'll never get close to Don. He's got bionic fingers and a mind like a steel trap !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol Yeah a rusty steel trap.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats Tom! Thanks for all the advice and laughs. I'm always looking forward to the Resident Smart Aleck has to say.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Mick, stay tuned for more.......


----------

